# Catfish Club



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Iv had a good bit of people over the last year show big interest in wanting to start a local catfish club, its got me interested now. What do you guys think? We could have river side meetings, exchange tips and even have weekly club tournaments.

If you have suggestions id be glad to hear them.


----------



## JWest (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm def interested. It would be nice to have some tournaments to fish around here. If nothing else we could have 1 tournament a month.


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*winning!*

Looks like y'all have a 50/50 chance of winning!


----------



## Chasin gators (Apr 10, 2014)

I would be interested.


----------

